

Five Things I Hated About Being an Intern at Facebook - tsergiu
http://www.toarca.com/blog/ihatefacebook

======
podopie
Engineer interns unite!

Most of these seem true about any well put together company that has set the
boundaries between the code and breaking of said code. As a software engineer
intern at Animoto in NYC, these were all completely true, and I know other
interns at other startups in NYC that also had high expectations out of their
SE interns.

Interns can't learn unless they build and break, and shouldn't be put out in
an island so they don't have to worry about breaking. If your system is built
out well enough, no intern would be able to push out code that breaks in
production.

------
timothya
Unlike Phillip Su's post, this is all just very thinly veiled sarcasm to make
Facebook look like a good place to do an internship.

While I think Phillip also was being sarcastic, he actually gave good insight
into why I wouldn't want to work for Facebook: too much code being shipped,
not enough meetings (which results in disorganization, fragmented or
duplicated effort), and too many decisions made by engineers (which means less
consistent, less usable products).

------
rexreed
I love the sarcastic titles that end up being love articles about how great it
is to work at Facebook. Why the passive aggressiveness? Why not just title
this "Five Things I Love About Being an Intern at Facebook."

All these articles make me think this is how Facebook conducts their meetings
and communications. "Hey Bob, I really hate your work." "Oh, you LOVE it,
right?" "Yeah, that's what I said."

~~~
mrgreenfur
I believe it's referred to as "link bait"

------
ezesolares
Viral Marketing 101.

